# 1966 Panther



## Barry's Bikes (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guy just picked up this 1966 Panther s/n MB *****puts it at a Dec 1966 build date. Looks all original,  paid 285. Deal or no deal?


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 26, 2012)

Probably about fair market value....The light looks a schwinn accessory that usually sells for decent money, Stingray guys will be able to tell you more specifically. I think I have seen them referred to as "pumpkin" lights. You could recoup some of your money by selling it.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 26, 2012)

Deal! The headlamp and 2 speed bendix are value builders and the slim-line tanks are hard to find. It looks like the bike will clean up very nicely.


----------



## MR D (Dec 26, 2012)

I would say a little steep, but you DO have that added light. The best part is the main clean ups are the hubs. The fenders look great. Enjoy it!


----------



## how (Dec 26, 2012)

you get some bad advice on these lists lol. The bike is worth every bit of 285, actually more. The bike came from the factory with that headlight plus it had a speedometer that looks missing from the pic.

DONT SELL THE HEADLIGHT, hurts the value of the bike.

I have owned a few of those bikes,,I still have a 1969 complete with all the accessories it came with.


----------



## antque (Dec 26, 2012)

A very good buy, you could part it out for more, I just bought a coppertone  one and it was made December 66 also, take your time cleaning it, put some white walls on it and it will pop, Good luck


----------



## Barry's Bikes (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks guys for the input, I plan on cleaning and shinning, new tires (white walls for sure) It has a coat of oily grime on it that has helped to preserve the paint and chrome I think it will clean up nice. Panthers are very hard to find here in western NY. As a matter of fact a big snow storm is rollin in as I type so it looks like coffee and chrome polish for the next couple a days.


----------



## Schwinng! (Dec 26, 2012)

bikecrazy said:


> Deal! The headlamp and 2 speed bendix are value builders and the slim-line tanks are hard to find. It looks like the bike will clean up very nicely.




So those tanks are hard to find?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 26, 2012)

That is a nice deal.  I always think a black Panther seems appropriate.  Getting him down to $285 from $400 is also good work!!!  Being a Dec bike it would have been sold as a 67. Looks totally original. Speedo's did not come on these or any Schwinn from the factory. 

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1967_24.html


----------



## Stingman (Dec 26, 2012)

For under $300 that is an amazing price! A complete slim line tank bike is getting harder to find and usually pricey when you find a complete one. I would do a complete dismantle, cleaning and detailing on the bike. I takes along time to do it right, but when you see the bike finished you'll be glad you did! Been looking for one of these myself!


----------



## spoker (Dec 27, 2012)

*panther*

yes double check info you get from experts,that is the correst light fot schwin middleweights,the tanks dont come cheap and then you need a frame with the tank tabs,anytime now you can find a complete bike its good,AJ


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 27, 2012)

Very reasonable deal.  Not a steal, but very good value for the money.  And it's original and in one piece, no parts to hunt.  Will be looking forward to what it looks like once it's all cleaned up.  Should be a really sharp bike.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## HARPO (Dec 28, 2012)

A good deal here on Long Island.

The tank is worth $125
The rear rack $75-$100
The 2 speed Bendix wheel $125

The rest is gravy......


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2012)

*1966 panther.*



Barry's Bikes said:


> Hey guy just picked up this 1966 Panther s/n MB *****puts it at a Dec 1966 build date. Looks all original,  paid 285. Deal or no deal?
> 
> 
> View attachment 78238View attachment 78239View attachment 78240View attachment 78241




very desirable middleweight.im looking for one in coppertone.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Dec 30, 2012)

*66 panther*

my first collectible bike was a 66 black panther  20 yrs ago great find at the price


----------

